# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  katagrafiko KTEC H.264 DVR

## mimis1

Με το συγκεκριμενο καταγραφικο εδω και μια βδομαδα ξαφνικα συγκεκριμενες ωρες το βραδυ λειτουργουνε οι καμερες αλλα δεν εχω εικονα απο τις καμερες στην οθονη αλλα επανερχεται στο πενταλεπτο.Ξερεις κανεις τι μπορει να συμβαινει,ευχαριστω.IMG_20191028_183619.jpg

----------

